

Programming HNs? - winter_blue

Are there are any other forums like HN but solely discuss programming/CS stuff?
======
_delirium
Lambda the Ultimate is a good programming-languages-blog aggregator, with some
very good discussion in the comments, though it does tilt a bit academic:
<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/>

------
bdr
programming.reddit.com

~~~
panic
There's also <http://www.reddit.com/r/coding/> and
<http://www.reddit.com/r/compsci/> (and most likely more).

~~~
randomtask
Someone posted this on reddit a while back:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/java+haskell+scheme+forth+groovy+com...](http://www.reddit.com/r/java+haskell+scheme+forth+groovy+compsci+codeprojects+sysor+semanticweb+software+xmpp+socialsoftware+agile+erlang+grails+lisp+opensource+python+soa+ruby+cobol+vim+emacs+dotnet+csharp+programming+scala+clojure+javascript+css+php+mysql)

~~~
sprout
I'd say it pays a lot of dividends to remove programming from that lineup. It
eats up almost a third of the links.

